# KBMM-125 Question.



## castellscl (Nov 24, 2019)

I have a KBMM-125 hooked up and working on an X2 fully manual mill.  How would I go about adding a Forward/Reverse for the stock motor?  I'd like to be able to run my boring bar head backwards to do a few unconventional cuts that I don't want to buy the extra tooling to do.  If I can reverse the direction, I just have to turn my tool around and would be able to cut in a reverse direction.

I've tried a DPDT (fwd-stop-rev) switch with the A+/A- hooked up with some jumpers and what not in an attempt to reverse the wires, but I still just spins CW.  Don't worry, I ALWAYS hit the e-stop switch to shut the matching down when doing anything except turning the speed control knob.
This DPDT switch worked fine for a forward and reverse with the factory board, but doesn't with the KBMM-125.

Any advice?


----------



## castellscl (Nov 25, 2019)

This is how I had the DPDT switch wired before with the factory control board when it worked for forward and reverse.  Nothing was wrong with the board when I replaced it with the KBMM-125, I just wanted the extra torque the new board provides.


----------



## castellscl (Nov 25, 2019)

Never mind, I guess I hooked the switch up wrong when I rewired it, works fine now.


----------

